

Ask HN: What are your goals for October? - quizbiz

My goal is to launch my event photography online magazine with a revenue model and finish all my deliverables for a client. hold me to it!
======
kingofspain
I've got a few freelance gigs I need to finish off, write a fairly complex
iPhone app for a boss who doesn't/won't understand that I can't do this as
quickly as changing images on a website; and most importantly, start shooting
my damned film (which will make all those other hassles worthwhile!)

------
iuguy
Get a service I've been working on for the past few months finally finished up
and out.

Get the backend for a threat management service we provide almost totally
automated.

------
megamark16
My goal is to get a paying customer for my database webapp builder. I've got
two interested parties, I just need to close the deals and get them to agree
to pay me :-)

------
db42
I want to finish a linux files managing application that I have thought a few
days back. Though I haven't started coding yet, I hope to complete it by oct
end.

------
cperciva
My goal is to finish log cleaning and release my key-value store.

------
monirz77
My goal is finish up my application for the Peace Corps, after postponing it
for 3 long years. They keep knocking my door since 2007 when I indicated my
interest. Gotta do it this time while my knees are still strong.

And I can die when my legacy is realized - help out, and make this world a
better place before I came. I can no longer waste my time, channeling my
energy into something I'm not even passionate about.

